# fishfood flakes



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Has anyone tried giving a mouse some? My classroom female won't take sunflowers or other seed type foods from anyone, but I offered her a fishfood flake and she gobbled it and the next one up and came looking for more. I don't know if it is nutritional, but she loved it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't imagine it would hurt. If she likes them as treats, go for it!
Sparingly of course.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll probably let the kids feed her a few flakes tomorrow so they can hand feed her on the last day of school. They ask to take the two girls out every day. I always make them wash their hands first incase they have any food reidue or lotion on their hands. Sometimes the kids walk in and ask to go wash their hands before they even ask to take them out. Good thing I'm next to the bathroom. It gets a lot of traffic during my classes. I'm alergic to hand sanitizer, so it gets another visit after the mice are put up.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That sounds like a super food for meeces in small quantities; dried shrimp are eagerly gobbled up as well. Mine love almost anything high in protein, especially chicken and tuna, but they rarely get that as I don't want the mess that comes with a lot of fresh food. The Professional Brand puppy chow has everything they need as far as a supplement goes. It's nice to offer some variety in the diet, though. They get so excited when they find something new at feeding time.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I wonder what they would think of a live grass/ghost shrimp? They are very easy to catch around here. I may have to try it over the summer just for the kicks.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I wouldn't give them anything wild and raw, because of the parasites they could have.

Try buying feeder crickets from the pet store, they love those!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have to second the crickets idea! My girlfriend keeps crickets to feed to her pacman, and occasionally the crickets breed out of control. When they do, the mice all get a few crickets in their tanks. It's easy to forget what vicious predators mice can be!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I may be doing some pairing up this weekend, so a nice protein boost will probably be appreciated by the girls.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

What is a pacman Laigaie? ah its a Frog just looked it up they eat Mice too.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Rhasputin said:


> I wouldn't give them anything wild and raw, because of the parasites they could have.
> 
> Try buying feeder crickets from the pet store, they love those!


When put in the freezer for minimum 24 hours any parasite should die, right? I know a lot of lizard people here feed wild insects, and they put them in the freezer first.

also, I guess grass shrimps could be cooked and would be a fine treat then?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Another poster here keeps her mice (for cats) in the freezer for three days to be certain of parasite kill.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I didn't think about cooking them since they are so small. Interesting...


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

maybe it's enough to poor them over with boiling wather.


----------



## silver-ranch (Aug 23, 2011)

i like the dried shrimps idea but where wud i get them?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Just about any halfway decent store with a fish section (pet fish, not food fish) would have dried shrimps, either in a pouch or in a can. They also might be called "freezedried" rather than dried, or "krill" or "prawns" instead of shrimp.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

you can also get them online for cheap as lizard food. Or in specialty fish stores.

Asian markets also carry them, but almost all of them are heavily salted.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

just buy pond pellets. very much cheaper. My Mice have large amounts of fish meal mixed in with their bread Mash.


----------

